# 1,5 Jahre  PS5 / Xbox Scarlett    Laberthread



## Bauschaum7 (7. Juli 2019)

Wie schon gesagt wir haben noch über ein Jahr Zeit , jeder darf hier mitspielen 

Ich fang mal an ^^


Vorgestern hab ich mir ein Spiel von 2012 bei Steam gekauft  , es war 98% off.  Für 5,88 anstatt 265.-    .   Das war Borderlands 2 , was ich vorher nie gespielt hatte.
Das ist ja richtig nice , wenn man die Grafik auf rechts stellt sieht das aus wie in einem coolen krassen cyberpunk Film .  Erinnert mich irgendwie an Deadpool  
Was war eher da Deeadpool oder Borderlands 2 ....   okay ist ein anderes Thema

Ich hab es gedownsamplet  ( sagt man das so ? ^^ )  auf 2x  , sprich  2715 x 1527   .   weil kein msaa .   Und das FXAA ingame es matschig aussehen ließ .
Sieht übelst FETT aus !  Aber hab es auf vsync 120hz  ^^    ..ihr wisst was ich meine    eingestellt.

Und beim spielen hab ich manchmal schon etwas Augenkrebs bekommen  als in krassen Scenen wo nur 70-90 fps an lagen ,  da dachte ich mir auch wie machen das eigentlich die Konsolenspieler wenn sie nur 60 fps haben.
Beim Standbild geht es ja , aber in Bewegung mit hight Details   .....

Ich glaube eher nicht daran das die neuen Konsolen 120fps high detail schaffen , schon garnicht in der Auflösung .   
Aber nach 7 Jahren sieht das Spiel endlich mal wie ein Film aus  , weil 30fps sind nicht gleich 30 fps.   
Ich hab das mit ner 1080ti wassergekühlt   konstant bei 1911mhz und nem alten 2600k rendern lassen  

Davon sind die neuen Konsolen bei der Auflösung und dem Rendergrad , Detailgrad mit 120fps weit entfernt  .   Meine Meinung.
60 fps glaub schon  ,  aber 60 fps sind Sch..ße


----------



## Chibs (7. Juli 2019)

Und was willst du uns jetzt mit deinem Beitrag sagen?
Ein entsprechend teurer PC wird immer mehr fps und eine höhere Auflösung bieten als eine Konsole. Auch ein heutiger Gaming PC der über 1.000€ kostet wird wohl besser performen als die PS5 oder Xbox "Scarlett" - die kosten aber auch nur 399€ oder 499€.

In einem (Online) Shooter machen möglichst viele fps Sinn da man die Kamera mit der Maus sehr schnell dreht und schnell zielen muss. Je flüssiger und schärfer das Bild, desto besser. Das gilt aber nicht für alle Genres. Eines meiner Lieblings-Spiele auf der PS4 Pro ist Ratchet&Clank, das läuft mit 30fps und das macht mir überhaupt nichts aus. Auch in Spielen wie Assassins Creed, Tomb Raider oder generell Third Person Single Player braucht man ganz sicher keine 120fps. Wer das haben will der kann ja entsprechende Hardware kaufen und am PC spielen, notwendig ist es ganz sicher nicht.

120fps wären vielleicht theoretisch möglich, aber in Spielen wird man diese Framerate nicht oder kaum sehen. Eine Konsole ist ein geschlossenes System wo man durch gute Programmierung und Optimierung sehr viel rauskitzeln kann. Ein Uncharted 4, Horizon Zero Dawn oder God of War zählen zu den grafisch und technisch besten Spiele der letzten Jahre, und die gibt es exklusiv für die PS4. Hier sieht man was selbst eine 1,84 Teraflop Konsole alles noch darstellen kann wenn entsprechend gute Entwickler am Werk sind.  Das Framerate-Target wird auf Konsolen immer entweder 30fps oder 60fps sein, da die Spiele auch grafisch was bieten sollen.

Ein Spiel wie Ghost of Tsushima (PS-exklusiv) würde ich sogar noch auf der alten PS3 in 720p und 20-30fps zocken, einfach weil mich das Setting und die Geschichte dieser Zeitepoche massiv interessieren.  Da nützt mir auch mein PC nichts mehr mit i7-8700K, 32GB RAM und GTX 1070 weil es das Spiel da gar nicht geben wird. Mich sprechen halt mehr Konsolenspiele und Exclusives wie Bloodborne, Uncharted, Horizon oder eben Ghost of Tsushima an. Deshalb zocke ich viel lieber auf der PS4 als auf dem PC. Wer aber lieber (Online) Shooter zockt oder RTS oder Hardcore-Simulationen der wird sicher den PC als Mainplattform haben.

Ist alles eine Frage welche SPIELE man selbst am liebsten zockt!


----------



## Bauschaum7 (7. Juli 2019)

Sagen will ich dir damit nüx 

es sollte halt ein Tread sein , wo jeder seiner Glaskugel freien Lauf lassen kann 

Also Borderlands 2  als Film gedownsampled macht echt Spaß bei ca 120fps ,  ich gebs ja zu ... ich bin ein Grafikjunkie . Ich hab zwar nicht die aktuelleste teuerste/beste Hardware , aber wenn ein spiel von 2012 wie im Film aussieht , bin ich dabei 

Asso ja doch   ,  ich glaube das meine Hardware die jetzt ca 3 Jahre alt ist  , die games in 1,5 Jahren mit 120 Herz rendert   
Und meine Hardware ist jetzt nur noch 600.- wert

^Die neuen Konsolen werden sowas von verkacken  .  YouTube

Woher solls auch kommen !?   Aus einer Schuhkiste ?    .....   Würde mich nicht wundern  wenn nochmehr Kinder Grauen Star bekommen


----------



## Bauschaum7 (29. Dezember 2019)

Dauertja immernoch en Jahr   ...pff...


----------



## Painkiller (3. Januar 2020)

Kombo-Laberthreads hat es bei Spielkonsolen hier noch nie gegeben. Der Grund dafür ist simpel: Die Übersicht geht verloren. 
Dazu kommt das dieser Thread im falschen Unterforum ist. Zudem exisitert bereits ein Sammelhtread für die PS5. Du kannst aber gerne einen für die Xbox Scarlett erstellen.  

Daher: **Closed*

*Gruß
Pain


----------

